# Gx 7000 error 990 and cyan problems



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a GX 7000 that I am having serious issues with and received many different possible diagnosis without a conclusion whatsoever. This is what I have experienced in order.

I replaced my Cyan cartridge and soon after (not sure exactly when, possibly immediately) it quit printing blue. I did a nozzle check and there was absolutely no blue on the page. After many head cleanings and even a flush no difference. I pulled my cyan cartridge out and noticed wet ink around the nozzle where the ink is pulled from along with wet ink around where the nozzle connects to the printer. It looks like it has been leaking a while because there is ink all in the bottom of the cartridge area of the printer. Sawgrass sent me a replacement cartridge and when I tried it I got an error 990. I have done the steps of turning it on and off probably 30-40 times to no avail. This new cartridge also has the wet ink around the nozzle. I feel there has to be a correlation between the wet ink around the cyan cartridge nozzle and the printer not printing any cyan. No one seems able to come up with an explanation of why these two problems are happening so I am looking for any and all guidance. Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Try our video:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPGnsZzNzMg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/media]

990 means the printer has detected air in the
ink line.

Let me know.


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Error 990 will not go away. I have yet hear from anyone on what they believe the correlation between the Cyan not printing and now an error 990. I really feel they are related someone but no one seems to be able to diagnose this.


----------

